# standart chmod mit konqueror automatisch setzen



## StefanR (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, das wenn ich mit Konqueror Dateien auf meinen Server lade das halt nur der Besitzer schreiben und lesen kann. Nun möchte ich aber das wie es bei Winows der Fall ist, dass Standartchmod gesetzt wird und zwar 644 also das der besitzer schreiben und lesen, die gruppe lesen und andere auch lesen können und bei Verzeichnissen halt das der Benutzer lesen, schreiben, ausführen kann die Gruppe lesen und ausführen kann und andere auch lesen und ausführen können. Nur leider weiß ich nicht wie ich das machen kann.

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen ihr könnt mir natürlich auch nen bessere Klienten vorschlagen bin für alles offen.


----------

